# Me again Worry Wort Que. HRT



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

HiHas anyone out there quit taking HRT cold turkey. I stopped taking it on Saturday and noticed for the past couple of days some cramping and just now after wiping there was a small amount of brown blood on the tissue. Is this normal I am freaking out. If you read my post on HPV you will know what I am going through. I know bleeding can be a sign of cc so I am really stressing over this.Marsha


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi Marsha,I'm not on HRT, and I never have been, but since it is involving your hormones, and since you suddenly stopped taking it, it would only make sense to me that you might have some spotting or related symptoms.You said you have a pap on Monday so I would metion this to the dr. or whomever it is you're seeing. Try not to panic, I doubt very much you have cc and you'll know for sure what's going on once you have your pap.Hugs..Jeanne


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

thanks JeanneI suffer from anxiety so the anticipation of waiting for the results is going to drive me to the nut house. I should probably ask the doc for some anxiety medication while I am there







)


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I feel for you Marsha. We all worry about stuff like that. But if you noticed symptoms after stopping HRT you can be pretty sure it's due to that. Our bodies have to adjust after messing around with hormones. Cervical cancer develops over a very long period of time. If you're seeing your doc regularly your not going to get cc. Pre-cancerous conditions will be detected and treated long before they have a chance to become cancerous. Anti-anxiety medication is not a bad idea!


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

Had my pap yesterday and boy was I bundle of nerves. I mentioned it to the nurse as she did my blood pressure that it is probably up because of my anxiety. She told me I had White Coat Syndrome. I thought that was pretty funny. Now I have to wait three weeks for the result talk about stress. They rechecked me for HPV I am praying it has gone away.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Marsha,I really don't know this for sure but I really think things are going to be ok.You've gotten checked which is to your advantage in many ways.Try to take your mind off of it for now. Hugs..Jeanne


----------

